# Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock



## Mendez (30. Dezember 2010)

Leute ich bin schockiert.

Ich habe mir heute einige Stahlvorfächer für meine Irlandreise vorbereitet. Aus Jux dachte ich mir, testen wir mal die Tragkraft. Eimer genommen, Sand rein. 10 kg steht.
Ich meine Power Pro 0,19 (13 kg Tragkraft) genommen, alles fertig. Hebe an PING. Schnur mitten drin gerissen. Nicht mal angehoben gekriegt. Ich meine Fireline 0,20 (auch 13 kg) von meiner Multi abgeschnitten. Will heben PING. Auch in der Mitte durch. Nicht am Knoten. Voll in der Mitte.
?????? Ich meine das sind mit unter die besten Schnüre, aber auch hier be*******n sie uns voll mit den Angaben.

Nachher die Schnüre doppelt gebunden und die hielten natürlich. Die Stahlvorfächer hielten knapp den Angaben nach. 
Mit dem 12 kg Vorfach aus 1x7 konnte ich den Eimer heben und etwas hin und her schaukeln, bis er durch war.
Das 10 kg 7x7 Vorfach hielt das anheben aber nicht mehr das Schaukeln. Damit kann ich leben.

Aber die Schnurtragkraft trifft mich voll. Dachte immer kauf die Guten, bezahl mehr, die halten was die Angeben. Is nicht.

Die Welt ist schlecht.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Die deutschen Angaben sind alle phantasievoll hoch gerechnet.
Die 19er Power Pro ist eine 15 lbs Schnur und hat somit eine echte Tragkraft (Nassknotenfestigkeit) von 6,8 kg


----------



## Tate (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Zur Power Pro kann ich nur sagen,das die 0,19mm mit 15lbs,also 7kg angegeben ist.
Die andere genannte Schnur kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Herzlich willkommen in der Realität 

Wenn Du jetzt noch mal Deinen Eimer nur mit 3KG Sand befüllst und dann 
versuchst Ihn mit Deiner Spinnrute hoch zu haben, kommt Schock Nr zwei :r

Bzw die Frage was eine 13KG Schnur (nehmen wir mal an die 
Angaben stimmten) überhaupt auf einer 0815 Hechtspinne soll.


----------



## ulf (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Hallo

Ja, phantasievoll ist noch der geschmeichtelte Ausdruck, ich würde da schon fast von Betrug reden. Die PowerPro, die ich aus USA bestellt habe, gibt auf der Verpackung folgende Haltbarkeit an:
5lb  -> 0.10mm 3kg
10lb -> 0.16mm 5kg
20lb -> 0.23mm 9kg

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Wenn Du jetzt noch mal Deinen Eimer nur mit 3KG Sand befüllst und dann 
versuchst Ihn mit Deiner Spinnrute hoch zu haben, kommt Schock Nr zwei :r

na da schaff ich noch nen bischen mehr ohne knack


----------



## angelpfeife (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen in der Realität
> 
> Wenn Du jetzt noch mal Deinen Eimer nur mit 3KG Sand befüllst und dann
> versuchst Ihn mit Deiner Spinnrute hoch zu haben, kommt Schock Nr zwei :r
> ...


|good: Mit ner normalen Hechtspinne kann man sicher bei weitem keine 10 Kilo auf den Fisch ausüben. Viele Rollen können nichtma so viel Bremsen.

Mal von der Dam nanoflex abgesehen, die kann die 10 Kilo anheben. Was aber völlig Praxisfern ist


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Die andere Frage ist, wer bringt beim Hechtfischen, auch bei nem richtig kapitalen, 10 Kilogramm Zugkraft auf die Schnur? 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Die andere Frage ist, wer bringt beim Hechtfischen, auch bei nem richtig kapitalen, 10 Kilogramm Zugkraft auf die Schnur?
> 
> Gruß Fabi



Die Frage ist wozu?
Selbst wenn ihr nen 10kg Fisch drillt will den doch keine Sau ausm Wasser heben!
Ich hab dieses Jahr wieder Silberkarpfen jenseits der 30 pfund mit ner 0,06er Whiplash erfolgreich gedrillt.
Das Zusammenspiel von Rute, Rolle, Schnur und *Gefühl* lässt einen ungemein dünnen schnurdurchmesser zu!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Die andere Frage ist, wer bringt beim Hechtfischen, auch bei nem richtig kapitalen, 10 Kilogramm Zugkraft auf die Schnur?
> 
> Gruß Fabi



Niemand..... aber so darf man das auch nicht sehen, denn die angegebene Tragkraft hält die Schnur auch nur, wenn sie völlig unbeschädigt ist.
Ist auch nur ein Faserstrang durchtrennt, infolge von Kontakt mit einem Stein, einer verletzten Ringeinlage der Rute...., dann ist die Tragkraft gleich im Keller.
Man muss sich in dem Zusammenhang auch vor Augen halten, dass sich die Tragkraft nicht proportional zur Schnurdicke verhält, das heißt, dass eine, zu einem Drittel durchgescheuerte Schnur, nicht bloß 30 % ihrer Tragkraft einbüßt, sondern vieeeel mehr.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wozu?
> *Selbst wenn ihr nen 10kg Fisch drillt will den doch keine Sau ausm Wasser heben!*
> Ich hab dieses Jahr wieder Silberkarpfen jenseits der 30 pfund mit ner *0,06er Whiplash* erfolgreich gedrillt.
> Das Zusammenspiel von Rute, Rolle, Schnur und *Gefühl* lässt einen ungemein dünnen schnurdurchmesser zu!


 



Anglerprofi05,#h

diese Aussage ist sicherlich richtig.:m
Nur,die genannte Whiplash ist mit Sicherheit genau so dick
wie eine 15 Lbs Powerpro (war gerade im Keller und habe
verglichen). Von wirklich dünnem Durchmesser kann da auch
keine Rede sein.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## cafabu (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

moin,moin,
leider kümmert sich Stiftung Warentest nicht um Anglerbedarf. Da würden einige Hersteller ins Schwitzen kommen.
Und in unseren Fachzeitschriften (die leben ja von Reklame) ist alles super gut.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## grumic81 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Hallo,

mir ist das auch völlig egal ob die Schnur genau die Herstellerangaben aushält oder nicht. Mit ner normalen Zander oder Hechtkombi wir du sowieso nie die 10 km benötigen, auch nicht bei einem kapitalen Fisch.

Hab vor 1,5 Jahren einen Waller von 193 cm cm an der 0,15 Schnur gedrillt, geht auch (allerdings nur vom Boot). 

Für mich muss ne Schnur gut zu werfen sein, abriebfest und nicht zu steif.

Und eigentlich ist es ja eh jedem klar das die Herstellerangaben etwas reich ausgeschmückt sind. Also wer mehr tragkraft benötigt oder die Großfischgefahr einfach zu groß ist einfach 1 - 2 Nummern stärker nehmen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## antonio (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

egal ob man nun 10 kg braucht oder nicht oder(fast) jeder weiß das die angaben hier nicht stimmen, in der verpackung hat das drin zu sein was draufsteht.
im amiland gehts doch auch mit korrekten angaben warum hier nicht.
würdest du das auch so sehen, wenn dein autobauer bei den angaben so lügen würde?

antonio


----------



## Chrizzi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



grumic81 schrieb:


> mir ist das auch völlig egal ob die Schnur genau die Herstellerangaben aushält oder nicht.




Echt? 

Mir nicht. Mir wäre es auch nicht egal, wenn man mir an der Kasse weniger Wechselgeld rausgibt als auf dem Monitor der Kasse erscheint. 


Wie kann man sich nur so verarsch*en lassen und das auch noch großzügig tollerieren. #q


----------



## Mendez (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

WOW! Bin gerade aus meiner Kellerwerkstatt gekrabbelt und kurz reingeschaut. Ich lese und habe das Gefühl eine Todsünde begangen zu haben nur weil ich ein 10 kg Vorfahr baue. Ich habe 2 Rollen Stahlvorfach und 2 Rollen Schnur geschenkt bekommen dann nutze ich sie halt. Ich krieg hier voll einen auf den Deckel.
Und die Power Pro 0,19 wird nicht wie manche hier schreiben mit 17 lbs sondern mit 29 lbs angegeben. Siehe Prower pro homepage.

Ich habe einfach nur mehr von der Schnur erwartet. Das ist alles.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Gaaaanz ruhig Brauner.
Hier hat keiner etwas gegen dein 10kg Stahlvorfach. 

Vielmehr hat man dir versucht klar zu machen das die Angaben zur Tragkraft von geflochtenen Schnüren nicht stimmen.

Kannst also wieder runter kommen....#h


----------



## antonio (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

jo dann geh mal auf die amiseiten
hier mal ein beispiel umrechnen kannst du ja dann.

Lb Test	15 lb.
Diameter 0.007 in.	

antonio


----------



## antonio (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

hier die amiangaben zur 30 lbs

Diameter = .011 inches  30 lbs

das sind 0.279mm

wie soll da ne 19er 29 lbs haben?

antonio


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



cafabu schrieb:


> moin,moin,
> leider kümmert sich Stiftung Warentest nicht um Anglerbedarf. Da würden einige Hersteller ins Schwitzen kommen.
> Und in unseren Fachzeitschriften (die leben ja von Reklame) ist alles super gut.
> Gruß Carsten



Naja..so manchmal hat man den Eindruck das der Bundesdeutsche Angler nicht ganz unschuldig an der "Tragkraftoptimierung"ist.

Wer sich mal aufmerksam in Fachgeschäften umsieht/umhört..(fast)immer die gleiche Leier:Tragkraft,Tragkraft.Viele Angler moppern zwar über wundersame Grössenzuwächse der Konkurrenzfänge:q aber bei der eigenen Schnurtragkraft werden Märchen zum Dogma und Schnüre zu Abschleppseilen#c
Das muss erstmal wieder aus den Köpfen raus.


----------



## Walstipper (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



antonio schrieb:


> im amiland gehts doch auch mit korrekten angaben warum hier nicht.



Bedank dich bei den Kollegen 



grumic81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir ist das auch völlig egal ob die Schnur genau die Herstellerangaben aushält oder nicht.



Ich sach nur: "Aber meine Red Arc läuft schon seit nem Jahr, die anderen waren wohl Montagsrollen, also ich kann die nur empfehlen".

Wenn ich Gerätehersteller wäre, würde ich es wohl nicht anders machen, wozu die Perlen vor die Säue werfen, wenn man sie mit Müll füttern kann?


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Ich habe meine 17er Fireline jetzt drei Jahre und alle möglichen Größen gedrillt. Ok habe nur noch 110 Meter schnur drauf aber die hat alles ausgehalten. Den Eimertest habe ich jetzt nicht gemacht. Ich habe heute nur die Schnur abgespult und andersherum wieder aufgespult. Kann sie jetzt noch eine Saison nutzen.

10 kg. wird bei der Fireline angegeben. Auch ein 10kg Hecht hält die aus im Drill.

Bin über den Schnurtest überhaupt nicht geschockt!|supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Bedank dich bei den Kollegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



|good:Eben,solange der Verbraucher mitzieht...


----------



## angelpfeife (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> 10 kg. wird bei der Fireline angegeben. Auch ein 10kg Hecht hält die aus im Drill.


Ich mein mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das selbst ein Hai nur 1/3 seines Körpergewichts ziehen kann. Wenn man bedenkt dass Haie viel stärker gebaut sind als unsre ollen Hechte wirds wohl noch weniger sein. Das heisst also dass ein 10kg Hecht nichtmal 3kg auf deine Schnur ausüben kann. Was will ich da mit ner 10 kg schnur? Da kann ich se gleich in die hand nehmen und den hecht rauslupfen. 
---> Die fireline MUSS das aushalten. Sie dafür zu loben halte ich für nicht angebracht.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

"Die andere Frage ist, wer bringt beim Hechtfischen, auch bei nem richtig kapitalen, 10 Kilogramm Zugkraft auf die Schnur? "

Es geht ja nicht nur darum zb. 10kg tragkraft auf die schnur im drill anzuwenden, sondern viel mehr ob man damit auch hänger lösen kann.....!


----------



## Dorschbremse (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Wenn ich solche Schnurthreads sehe, kann ich immer wieder nur auf Walkos Schnurtest verweisen.

Was die Tragkraftangaben und die realen Schnurdurchmesser betrifft, hat er wirkliche Pionierarbeit geleistet.#6


----------



## cookney (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Wow, das is ja mal wieder ne Klasse Diskussion.
Der TE macht eine Feststellung, das das was auf der Verpackung drauf steht nach seinem Test nicht den Tatsachen enstspricht.
Schon gehts los: Wozu brauch man 10kg? Kannst ja dies und das nehmen.... blablabla.

Fakt ist: Das das was vom Hersteller angegeben wurde, nach seinem Test nicht stimmt! Warum muss man jetzt hier von der Winkelpicker bis zur Wallerrute ausholen und auf Oberlehrer machen?
Wenn 10kg Tragkraft Verpackung versprochen werden, dann soll das auch gewährleistet sein. Um nix anderes ging es dem TE.

Das wollte ich mal loswerden.
Sorry, aber manche Argumentationen nerven.


----------



## tommator (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Gamakatsu gibt bei Schnüren die Knotentragkraft an. Die ist natürlich entsprechend niedrig. Was machen die Kunden - kaufen andere, schlechtere Schnüre mit höheren Tragkraftangaben.

Also selber schuld und Eimer aufm Kopf.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Der Hersteller ist ja(zumindest solange der Rubel rollt) erstmal auf der sicheren Seite...solange auch nur eine Spule bei Herstellertests(egal wie realitätsfern) diese Tragkraft erreicht, wird auch der Rest der Charge mit dieser max.(!)Kraft versehen.Richtig?

Ebenso Wirbel etc.Link aber legal?!In einer alten Carp Mirror(oder Scene) Ausgabe gab es dazu mal einen Schnurtest von Urgestein Jim Gibbinson..da schrieben Hersteller das sein "rudimentärer"Federzugtest nicht aussagekräftig wäre..Punkt.Gibbinsons Meinungiskussion zwecklos,zu einer zuverlässigen Marke wechseln und gut.

Eine unabhängige Prüfung/Beurteilung wäre natürlich effektiver und auch
für den Verbraucher schonender im Geldbeutel.Der Angelgeräte und Zubehör TÜV..ok,Wunschdenken
Stattdessen werden hier viele Angler zum Kaufpreispflichtigen Fieldtester...ohne Gewähr.
Ok,ein wenig gesundes Misstrauen hilft..aber auch nicht immer.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Fakt ist doch eins, es sind genug Top Schnüre auf den Markt die dünn genug sind und wo auch für jeden etwas dabei sein sollte.
Ich würde mir ehr gedanken über eine sichere Verbindung machen, (Knoten, NoKnot,Schlaufe etc.) als um die Schnur an sich!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Mendez schrieb:


> Und die Power Pro 0,19 wird nicht wie manche hier schreiben mit 17 lbs sondern mit 29 lbs angegeben. Siehe Prower pro homepage.



Nur auf der europäischen Homepage. Auf der amerikanischen sind die echten Angaben.|rolleyes


----------



## antonio (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Nur auf der europäischen Homepage. Auf der amerikanischen sind die echten Angaben.|rolleyes



schon immer mein reden.

antonio


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

@ cookney

Ich glaube Du missversteht hier die Intention der Leute. 
Es geht hier darum das es auch bei der realer Tragkraft okay ist damit zu fischen.

Was wäre denn sonst die Gefahr, nämlich das jemand (nicht zwingend der TE) aus Unkenntnis seine Herstellerangabe nach oben schraubt und eine Schnur kauft die dann real 10KG trägt. Welchen Durchmesser und somit Nachteile dieses Seil dann hat brauchen wir uns ja nun nicht ausrechnen.

Der Gedanke "ich will einen 10KG Fisch fangen also brauche ich eine 10KG tragende Schnur" ist nämlich weiter verbreitet als so mancher sich vorstellen mag.

Nicht alles immer so dünnhäutig sehen, i.d.R. spielen wir hier zusammen und nicht gegeneinander.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Ich sach mal so:

Hab mal ne Armbanduhr gekauft, die soll bis 500m Tiefe Wasserdicht sein.

Beim letzten Hochseeangeln hab ich sie an die Angel geknotet und auf 300m runtergelassen. Als sie wieder oben war, war Wasser im Gehäuse.

Nu überleg ich, ob ich den Hersteller verklagen soll, denn wenn ich abgesoffen wär und bei 300m wissen hätte wollen, wie spät es ist, hätte mir die Uhr nix genutzt.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich sach mal so:
> 
> Hab mal ne Armbanduhr gekauft, die soll bis 500m Tiefe Wasserdicht sein.
> 
> ...



In der Weite Ralle, 500m in der Weite.
Und das auch nur beim Brustschwimmen...


----------



## cookney (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

der Vergleich ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen.

ich kauf mir einen Porsche und der Hersteller sagt mir die Kiste fährt 250 km/h.

Ich teste die Karre und die fährt nur 200 km/h.
ich reklamiere und die antwort ist, Sie wohnen doch in der schweiz wo nur max 120 km/h auf der Autobahn zugelassen ist. 
Wozu brauchen Sie denn da 250 km/h , denn 120 schafft er doch

Es geht ums Prinzip.


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich sach mal so:
> 
> Hab mal ne Armbanduhr gekauft, die soll bis 500m Tiefe Wasserdicht sein.
> 
> ...


 


Ralf,#h

die Uhr war bestimmt nicht bis,sondern bei 500m
Wasserdicht.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



cookney schrieb:


> der Vergleich ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> ich kauf mir einen Porsche und der Hersteller sagt mir die Kiste fährt 250 km/h.
> 
> ...





Da es Dir ja so sehr ums Prinzip geht. Seit wann liegt Bautzen in der Schweiz? Das liegt ja noch nichtmal in der sächsischen Schweiz.

Von daher hinkt dein Vergleich mehr als der von Ralle.
Nur vom Prinzip her, denn nur darum geht's...natürlich.|rolleyes


----------



## cookney (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

ich bin mehr in der Schweiz als in Bautzen


----------



## Urban_Stepper (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

hab mir in deutschland die rote power pro 0,13mm gekauft, angegeben waren 8kg tragkraft, wieviel hat sie den wirklich? laut den amerikanischen angaben? wieviel lb sind es denn?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

0,13mm PowerPro ~= 8lb ~= 4kg


----------



## Urban_Stepper (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

echt so wenig?
warum ändern die das den nicht auf die richtige tragkraft...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Weil sie dann keiner mehr kaufen würde bzw. die Käufer auf eine andere Schnur umschwenken würde bei der die Tragkraft noch gelogen ist.

Ich kriege jedesmal einen Lachkrampf wenn mir ein Whiplash-Nutzer was von Durchmesser und Tragkraft vorschwärmt (ist jetzt auch niemanden in diesem Thread bezogen!). Wenn man es nämlich objektiv sieht, dann ist der einzige Vorteil von Geflochtener der, das sie viel weniger Dehnung besitzt als Mono.


----------



## Walstipper (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



christian36 schrieb:


> Weil sie dann keiner mehr kaufen würde bzw. die Käufer auf eine andere Schnur umschwenken würde bei der die Tragkraft noch gelogen ist.



"Warum ändern die das denn dann nicht?" A:"Na weil du sie dann nicht mehr kaufen würdest." :q:q:m


----------



## cafabu (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

moin, moin,
die genauen Angaben bei den Ammis hängen mit den dortigen Gestzen zusammen. Wenn da jemand etwas verkauft und bei der Beschreibung mogelt, kann es zu heftigen Erzatzleistungen vor Gericht kommen, die in keinem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zum Produckt stehen.
Allerdings möchte ich dieses System hier nicht haben.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Walstipper (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



cafabu schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> die genauen Angaben bei den Ammis hängen mit den dortigen Gestzen zusammen. Wenn da jemand etwas verkauft und bei der Beschreibung mogelt, kann es zu heftigen Erzatzleistungen vor Gericht kommen, die in keinem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zum Produckt stehen.
> Allerdings möchte ich dieses System hier nicht haben.
> Gruß Carsten



Ja, is das in Japan auch so?


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



cafabu schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> die genauen Angaben bei den Ammis hängen mit den dortigen Gestzen zusammen. Wenn da jemand etwas verkauft und bei der Beschreibung mogelt, kann es zu heftigen Erzatzleistungen vor Gericht kommen, die in keinem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zum Produckt stehen.
> Allerdings möchte ich dieses System hier nicht haben.
> Gruß Carsten



also kann hier jeder besch.... wie er will.
verdammt noch mal wenn jemand etwas verkauft hat auch das drin zu sein was drauf steht.

du spielst auf das haftungsrecht in den usa an. in der schärfe wie es dort gilt ist es in meinen augen auch übertrieben, aber deswegen braucht man hier nicht für alle schwindeleien tür und tor zu öffnen.

antonio


----------



## Räuberkalle (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Hallo zusammen,
bei keinem Produkt in meinem Angelgeschäft prallen so viele konträre Meinungen zusammen wie bei den Angelschnüren. Es hat sich aber nach meiner Erfahrung eine Tatsache herausgestellt: Bei keinem anderen Equipment ballen sich die Wunschvorstellungen wie bei den Schnüren. Es muss Superschnäppchen, superdünn und superstark sein. Und da reicht es schon aus, wenn auch nur ein Faktor nicht ganz den Träumen entspricht und schon wird ein Produkt gedanklich in den Eimer getreten. Wie schon Vorredner hier in diesem Thread bemerkt haben: Stünden die tatsächlichen Tragkräfte auf den Spulen, würde keiner mehr die Schnur kaufen. Und so lange es keine einheitlichen Testvorschriften und Maßstäbe für alle Schnurhersteller gibt, wird hier immer geschönt werden. Und wer am glaubhaftesten schönt, kann seine oftmals überteuerten Preise am besten durchsetzen. Eine Haftung für verlorene Traumfische gibt es nicht. Es bleibt dem Einzelnen nur, die gewählte Schnur halbwegs selbst auszutesten, beim Kauf der Rolle nicht zu knauserig zu sein (eine gut funktionierende Bremse ist wichtiger als die SUPERTRAGKRAFT) und die gute Rolle entsprechend ihrer Fähigkeiten einzustellen. Dann klappt´s auch mit dem Traumfisch.
Nach meiner Meinung ist auch nicht die Tragkraft die wichtigste Eigenschaft einer Angelschnur sondern solche Faktoren wie Dehnung, Weichheit, Knotbarkeit, Sichtbarkeit oder Unsichtbarkeit etc. Hier muss beim Kauf abgewogen werden, was man mit der Schnur tun will.Wenn eine Schnur tatsächlich mal eine gewisse Tragkraft erreicht hat, reisst sie eh nur noch, wenn anglerisch Fehler gemacht werden und über die Rute wird´s schon bei ein paar Kilo Tragkraft unmöglich die Schnur zu sprengen. Da macht´s dann schon vorher KNACK.
Ein Gutes Neues Jahr mit möglichst wenig Schnurbruch #6wünscht
Kalle


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

"Stünden die tatsächlichen Tragkräfte auf den Spulen, würde keiner mehr die Schnur kaufen."

halt ich für falsch.
dann dürfte im amiland keiner ne schnur kaufen.
die geschönten angaben müssen ganz einfach verschwinden.
auf alle verpackungen gehören die richtigen angaben.

antonio


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



> dann ist der einzige Vorteil von Geflochtener der, das sie viel weniger Dehnung besitzt als Mono.



|good:

Genau das ist es! 
Und trotzdem kann man sich in jedem zweiten Angelvideo das Gelaber von Durchmesser und Strömungsauswirkung anhören.

Wenn es Mono ohne Dehnung gäbe wäre Geflochte eh bald vom Markt.


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

sehe ich nicht so selbst die realen durchmesser sind bei geflochtener geringer als bei mono bei gleicher realer tragkraft.
aber wie gesagt es müssen erst mal die realen angaben her.

antonio


----------



## canis777 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja, phantasievoll ist noch der geschmeichtelte Ausdruck, ich würde da schon fast von Betrug reden. Die PowerPro, die ich aus USA bestellt habe, gibt auf der Verpackung folgende Haltbarkeit an:
> 5lb  -> 0.10mm 3kg
> ...



Hallo Leute erst mal guten Rutsch

1 Lbs ist gleich 454 Gramm   = 5 x 454  = 2,270 Kg

das andere könnt ihr euch selber ausrechnen


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

ich hab bei amischnüren noch keine kg angaben auf der verpackung gesehen.
und auch noch keine angaben in mm.

antonio


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> ...Und trotzdem kann man sich in jedem zweiten Angelvideo das Gelaber von Durchmesser und Strömungsauswirkung anhören.
> ...



Und was ist an dieser Aussage falsch? Es stimmt doch das eine dünnere Schnur einen geringeren Strömungswiederstand hat.
Was verschwiegen wird ist das weder der angegebene Durchmesser noch die Tragkraft in der Praxis dem entsprechen was versprochen wird.


----------



## Räuberkalle (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Hallo Antonio,
ich habe durch mein Geschäft sehr gute Kontakte in die Profiangler-Szene in USA. Es ist nicht in erster Linie die Haftbarkeit, die die Schnurhersteller dort zwingt "ehrlich" zu bleiben, sondern die Tatsache, daß dort mit diesen Schnüren Millionen Dollar Preisgelder ausgefischt werden. Angeln ist dort nicht ein Späßchen für eine handvoll Freaks, sondern hochdotierter Leistungssport. Da kann es sich kein Hersteller leisten, daß sein Produkt durch getürkte Leistungsmerkmale auffällt. Sonst ist er weg vom Fenster. Warum haben z.B. geflochtene Schnüre des größten Herstellers in USA auf der schwächsten Variante 3lbs~1,5kg auf der Spule stehen, wenn es die gleiche Schnur hierzulande in gleichem Durchmesser mit einer Angabe von etwa 5kg gibt?
Einfach weil sie´s sich erlauben können. Weil es wurscht ist, ob Fritzchen Müller deshalb seinen Karfreitagsfisch verliert.
Verliert ein Skeet Reese oder ein Kevin vanDam ein 500.000 Dollar Turnier deswegen, dann ist Dampf in der Hütte.Das drückt die Wichtigkeit des Angelsportmarktes hier im Verhältnis zum größten professionell betriebenen Markt der Welt aus. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.#c
Da wird sich auch leider nichts dran ändern, so schade das auch ist.
Grüße


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

hallo kalle das war nicht ich sondern 

zitat:

"Zitat von cafabu  
moin, moin,
die genauen Angaben bei den Ammis hängen mit den dortigen Gestzen zusammen. Wenn da jemand etwas verkauft und bei der Beschreibung mogelt, kann es zu heftigen Erzatzleistungen vor Gericht kommen, die in keinem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zum Produckt stehen.
Allerdings möchte ich dieses System hier nicht haben.
Gruß Carsten"

guten rutsch antonio#h


----------



## wilhelm (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Ich habe mir diesen Tread bis hierhin angetan, zusammenfassend ist festzustellen das die meisten von meinen Vorpostern beschissen werden wollen.
Wenn ihrgendwo Eigenschaften,oder Gewichte oder anderes als Verkaufangabe beschrieben ist hat das gefälligst zu stimmen unanhängig davon ob ein Fisch so stark ziehen oder eine Angel so viel heben kann.#d

Also man kann nur den ( Verbraucher)Verstand anzweifeln angesichts der meisten Aussagen hier.#q

Frohes neues Jahr und weniger Beschiss.

Wilhelm


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



antonio schrieb:


> sehe ich nicht so selbst die realen durchmesser sind bei geflochtener geringer als bei mono bei gleicher realer tragkraft.


So groß ist der Unterschied da nicht, was aber auch auf die Flechtung ankommt. Eine 20lbs PowerPro hat eine Tragkraft von ~10kg (im Schnitt) und einen reellen Durchmesser von 0,30mm.
Letztendlich hat eine Schnur welche auch wirklich 10kg Tragkraft besitzt, einen reellen Durchmesser von mind. 0,30mm.



> aber wie gesagt es müssen erst mal die realen angaben her.


Wäre wünschenswert, Dann wäre der ganze Hemmingway- und Whiplash-Dreck endlich aus den Regalen verschwunden und die ganzen Spekulationen und Phantasien wieso das in Amerika anders ist würden endlich aufhören.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/juli2003_umfrage_angelschnur.htm
http://www.deutscherhechtangler-clu...nter-der-lupe&catid=2:angelberichte&Itemid=40
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/20060306...l-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diesen Tread bis hierhin angetan, zusammenfassend ist festzustellen das die meisten von meinen Vorpostern beschissen werden wollen.



Ganz so krass würde ich es nicht ausdrücken. Es ist wohl vielmehr so als das man sich in "sein" Schicksal gefügt und die eigenen Schlüsse aus der bestehenden Situation gezogen hat.


----------



## wilhelm (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Hallo Stuffel, wer krass besche....t sollte auch krasse Reakionen bekommen.(Nicht mehr kaufen den Mist sobald Mangel bekannt ist) Ist letztendlich auch Verbraucherschutz und Qualitätssteigernd.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



christian36 schrieb:


> So groß ist der Unterschied da nicht, was aber auch auf die Flechtung ankommt. Eine 20lbs PowerPro hat eine Tragkraft von ~10kg (im Schnitt) und einen reellen Durchmesser von 0,30mm.
> Letztendlich hat eine Schnur welche auch wirklich 10kg Tragkraft besitzt, einen reellen Durchmesser von mind. 0,30mm.
> 
> Wäre wünschenswert, Dann wäre der ganze Hemmingway- und Whiplash-Dreck endlich aus den Regalen verschwunden und die ganzen Spekulationen und Phantasien wieso das in Amerika anders ist würden endlich aufhören.
> ...



die pp hat in 20 lbs reale 0,28 mm durchmesser und ne knotentragkraft von 7-10 kg bei noknotes sogar über 10kg zeig mir eine 0,28er mono die auch diese tragkraft(real) hat.

antonio


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



antonio schrieb:


> die pp hat in 20 lbs reale 0,28 mm durchmesser und ne knotentragkraft von 7-10 kg bei noknotes sogar über 10kg zeig mir eine 0,28er mono die auch diese tragkraft(real) hat.


Eine Shimano Technium 0,30mm (oben und unten einen Schlaufenknoten) reißt bei ~7kg laut meiner Zugwaage. Allerdings ist das ein *sehr* grober Wert, weil die Schnur schon ein paar Würfe auf der Karpfenrute hinter sich hat. Bei anderen Durchmessern und Schnüren muss ich passen, weil ich keine in den Durchmessern habe.


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

siehst du die schnur ist erstens dicker und zweitens trägt sie im schnitt 3kg weniger.
um eeben mit mono an die tragkraftwerte der 28er pp ranzukommen brauchst du da schon ne ca 35-40er.
 und dies macht schon was aus in bezug auf wasserwiederstand.

antonio


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Im Vergleich zur PowerPro, ja. Die Hemingway Dyneema 12 hat einen Durchmesser von 0,3mm und trägt am Knoten ~6kg, die Spiderwire 0,35 ist 0,44mm dick und trägt 12kg am Knoten. Die Werte kriegt man mit guter Mono auch hin. Das kann wie schon gesagt je nach Flechtung ziemlich variieren, aber so immense Unterschiede sind da nicht vorhanden.


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

bei knoten bin ich immer vorsichtig nicht jeder knoten ist gleich und selbst der gleiche knoten von jemandem anders gebunden ist nicht das gleiche.

und gehen wir jetzt mal ganz grob ran, ne reale 30er geflochtene liegt so zwischen 10 und 16 kg also rund 13 kg.
bei mono liege ich im schnitt bei 7-8 kg bei realem 30er durchmesser.(auch hier wird oft gelogen beim durchmesser).
um auf 13 kg zu kommen bräuchte man schon ne 40er mono.
und 0,1 im durchmesser kann sehr viel ausmachen.

antonio


----------



## volkerm (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Hallo,

mal ein anderer Ansatz, um sich vor Schaden zu bewahren:
Keine Leine kaufen, wo die Relation Durchmesser/Tragkraft unrealistisch erscheint.
Da gibt es, denke ich, auf der Stroft- Seite so eine Faustformel, was Geflecht überhaupt hergeben kann.
Nur- fürchte ich- wird dann fast keine mehr übrigbleiben.
Mir soll es egal sein, fische zu 90% höchst zufrieden Mono.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Baitjigger (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



volkerma schrieb:


> Nur- fürchte ich- wird dann fast keine mehr übrigbleiben.



AHF Leitner testet Schnüre nach DIN ISO:
http://www.ahf-leitner.de/home/news.pdf

Was in dem Newsletter über Geflechtschnüre drinsteht ist generell recht interessant.
Schade dass hier nicht mehr Hersteller nachziehen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Hört sich ganz gut an was da steht, aber die Tragkräfte stimmen ja bei jeder Schnur. Nur die Durchmesser sind hoffnungslos untertrieben. Leitner Schnüre sind da keine Ausnahme.


----------



## Hellge (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Ich fische mit ner Power Pro 8 kg 0,13mm. Wenn ich einen Hänger habe und ihn ruckweise lösen muss reißt eher mein Vorfach oder der Knoten verabschiedet sich, als das die Hauptschnur den Geist aufgiebt.
Andererseits habe ich beobachtet, wenn die Schnur langsam ihre Farbe verliert sich auch ihre Tragkraft minimiert.
Kann das im Zusammenhang stehen?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Glaube ich nicht. Meine Vermutung ist, dass sich die Schnur irgendwo abgenutzt hat und deswegen eher reißt.


----------



## Hellge (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Dazu muss ich ergänzen, das ich ein FC Vorfach in der Länge von 3m vorschalte. Somit die Schnur nur an den Ringen Reibung hat, diese allderdings fehlerfrei sind.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Unterwasserhindernisse können die Schnur auch weiter als 3m hinten aufrauhen.


----------



## welsfaenger (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Einfache Lösung:

Einfach Stroft kaufen. Da hat man ehrliche Angaben!


----------



## Urban_Stepper (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

ich würde sie trotzdem kaufen, aber dann eine mit realen 8kg
also etwa 17 lb? oder wieviel hat die pp in 8kg



christian36 schrieb:


> Weil sie dann keiner mehr kaufen würde bzw. die Käufer auf eine andere Schnur umschwenken würde bei der die Tragkraft noch gelogen ist.
> 
> Ich kriege jedesmal einen Lachkrampf wenn mir ein Whiplash-Nutzer was von Durchmesser und Tragkraft vorschwärmt (ist jetzt auch niemanden in diesem Thread bezogen!). Wenn man es nämlich objektiv sieht, dann ist der einzige Vorteil von Geflochtener der, das sie viel weniger Dehnung besitzt als Mono.


----------



## Zusser (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

@welsfaenger
Stimme dir voll und ganz zu! Leider sind die eher hochpreisig... Aber ihr Geld wert.

Ich überlege, im Board eine Sammelbestellung zu organisieren, da sind immerhin 36% Rabatt drin. Leider nur für Monofile, auf geflochtene gibts 20%.

So, jetzt geh ich eine Rakete anzünden.

Happy new year!


----------



## Urban_Stepper (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

wenn das so stimmt was hier geschrieben wurde, hat die deutsche 0,13 power pro keine 8Kg sondern nur 8lb was etwa 3,6kg entspricht,
bei meinen schlaufen knotentest hat sie auch etwa 3kg ausgehalten, hätte ich das gewusst hätte ich mir eine stärkere pp gehollt



Hellge schrieb:


> Ich fische mit ner Power Pro 8 kg 0,13mm. Wenn ich einen Hänger habe und ihn ruckweise lösen muss reißt eher mein Vorfach oder der Knoten verabschiedet sich, als das die Hauptschnur den Geist aufgiebt.
> Andererseits habe ich beobachtet, wenn die Schnur langsam ihre Farbe verliert sich auch ihre Tragkraft minimiert.
> Kann das im Zusammenhang stehen?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> ich würde sie trotzdem kaufen, aber dann eine mit realen 8kg
> also etwa 17 lb? oder wieviel hat die pp in 8kg



So, dann bekommst du jetzt mal diesen Link hier:
http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-S..._sid=570387&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=3

Hier gibt's Power Pro, meist in allen Varianten.
Da kannst du zum Einen nachlesen, wieviel kg etwa bei wieviel Durchmesser und hast gleichzeitig eine Topadresse, wo du günstig deine Power Pro kaufen kannst, wie es bereits locker 100 Boardies hier regelmäßig tun!

Im Falle der 8kg- Schnur kommt nur die 15lb oder die 20lb in Frage, dazwischen gibt es nichts, die erstere soll 0,19mm haben, zweitere 0,23mm.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

danke, ich werd mal nach gucken


----------



## Jetblack (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Tatsache ist ist:

wer sich die Mühe macht unter http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...s/power_pro_v2/info/using_powerpro/specs.html einmal die metrischen Durchmesser- und Tragkraftangaben mit den entsprechenden Imperial Angaben zu vergleichen, wird feststellen, dass dort immer noch der gleiche Mist steht, auf den ich schon vor Jahren hingewiesen habe. ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=53985&highlight=Power+pro )

Die Umrechnungen sind einfach FALSCH!  ... und das schon "ab Hersteller".

einfach nur wundern .... 

Jetblack


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

jetblack das ist auch ne shimanoseite.
da gabs noch ne andere seite direkt vom hersteller.

antonio


----------



## volkerm (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Hallo,

ich schliesse mich der Meinung des Welsherren an, und handhabe das seit über zehn Jahren so.
Kein Fischverlust durch Schnurbruch.
Ist doch auch eine Bilanz!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Jetblack (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

@antonio ... das sind auch unter Shimano Regie genau die gleichen (falschen) Werte, wie damals auf der Seite als das noch unter Innovative Textiles (www.innotex.com) lief.

Ich hatte da 2005 sogar angerufen und Innovative Textiles über die Fehler informiert ...das Ergebniss war wie erwartet .... NULL!

Dennoch ist es eine gute Schnur ... man muss nur wissen, was man kaufen will 

Was natürlich unverändert im Raum steht ist der "Beschiss am Kunden" durch falsche Angaben - das darf nicht sein.

Jetblack


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

die metrischen von damals hab ich nicht mehr im kopf.
einfach die metrischen angaben weglassen.

antonio


----------



## Hellge (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> So, dann bekommst du jetzt mal diesen Link hier:
> http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-S..._sid=570387&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=3
> 
> Hier gibt's Power Pro, meist in allen Varianten.
> ...



Danke für den Link:vik: Wie siehts mit Zoll aus?


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

unter 22 € ohne alles über 22 € einfuhrumsatzsteuer ab 150 € einfuhrumsatzsteuer+zoll

antonio


----------



## Hellge (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Danke dir #6


----------



## fluefiske (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

@ antonio
Wenn ich also etwas unter 150€ bestelle,bekomme ich das Paket direkt an meine Adresse,da es mit dem Zoll ja nix zu tun hat - ist das richtig ?
Wie hoch ist die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

ob du es direkt bekommst hängt vom paketdienst ab.
einfuhrumsatzsteuer 19% mußt du zahlen entweder beim boten oder beim zoll.

antonio


----------



## fluefiske (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Danke antonio #6

Gruß Erich


----------



## welsfaenger (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Fischverluste durch Schnurbruch kenne ich auch überhaupt nicht. Würde sagen das ich locker seit 15 Jahren keinen Fisch durch Schnurbruch verloren habe. (abgesehen von Hechten die ausversehen beim Stippen gebissen haben, und selbst die konnte man mit Glück zu 70% landen).
Ich fische beim Spinnangeln entweder mit Stroft Typ 1 oder Typ 3. Die 1er zum feinen Spinnen die 3er für praktisch alles. Vom Barsch bis zum Dorsch. Selbst im Meer habe ich durch Schnurbruch noch nie ein Dorsch verloren obwohl ich nur mit einer 6 bzw. 7 kg Schnur fische. (Und die hat sie auch wirklich!)
Meines erachtens ist es auch schon kaum möglich nur 6 KG mit der "normalen" Spinnrute auf die Schnur zu bringen. Wenn ich überlege was für eine Kraft man aufwenden muss wenn man mal wieder einen richtig boliden Hänger hat.
Habe auf einer Rolle neulich mal PP in 0.13 in Rot ausprobiert (passte einfach farblich richtig gut zur Rolle) aber von der Haltbarkeit kommt sie an eine Stroft Typ 3 nicht annähernd ran (trotz Angabe 8 kg). Und solch ein Beschiss ärgert mich einfach. Daher nur noch Stroft.


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

tja wie schon so oft hier gesagt die angaben hier stimmen nicht, die 13er ist keine 8kg schnur.
nimm die amiangaben und dann paßt das auch.

antonio


----------



## welsfaenger (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Das die Angaben nicht stimmen ist klar, das Problem ist eher was tragt sie wirklich? 3/4/5 oder 6 kg? Ok man kann sich im Inet Vers. Zu informieren, nur ist das gerade in der Sekunde nicht immer möglich. Daher vertraue ich Stroft. Wenn 7 kg draufsteht hält die Schnur auch mind 7 kg!


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Es stimmt doch das eine dünnere Schnur einen geringeren Strömungswiederstand hat



Wie schon hier geschrieben, fasse ich das Beispiel auf:

0.30er Geflochtene ~ 0.40er Mono.

Nun mach ich 50 Würfe und die Beschichtung der Gelfochtenen ist angeraut. Dadurch erhöht sich die Oberfläche der Geflochtenen enorm und auch der Strömungswiederstand. Wenn ich eine Fireline nutze würde man z.B. erkennen dass die Schnur einen "Pelz" hat. Spätestens jetzt kann sie was Strömungswiederstand nichtmehr bei einer 40er glatten Nylon mithalten. 


Richtige Angaben wären schon was tollen. Ein Grund mehr, sich sämtliche Schnüre aus den USA/Japan zu kaufen (von Stroft mal abgesehen).


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

richtig und wenn du ne pp 20 lbs kaufst hält die auch 20 lbs.
wie schon gesagt einfach die angaben hier in die tonne klopfen und auf die amiangaben setzen.
übrigens wenn man hier nach tragkraft kauft und nicht nach durchmesser haut das so einigermaßen hin bis auf ein paar ausreißer wie die whiplash als beispiel.

antonio


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wie schon hier geschrieben, fasse ich das Beispiel auf:
> 
> 0.30er Geflochtene ~ 0.40er Mono.
> 
> ...



du darfst nicht defekte mit defektfreien schnüren vergleichen.
und selbst dann macht es sich noch bemerkbar.
nur mal als beispiel beim meeresangeln dort merkst du extrem nen größeren durchmesser.

antonio


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

Hast du mal die Fireline gefischt? Die fasert sehr schnell, ist aber nicht "defekt". Ich kann ja schlecht nach 100 Würfen die Schnur wechseln. 

Mono hab ich noch nie fasern sehen.


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Schnurtragkraft Eimertest-Schock*

jo hab ich aber nach hundert würfen franst sie nicht bei mir.
die farbe geht weg ja und, damit kann ich leben.
mono kann ja auch schlecht fasern die wird höchstens rauh.

antonio


----------

